# Best place to live with kids?



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Wondering where in Dubai is best place to live that has kids out playing in the street with each other? I've yet to see this. Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

harkybella said:


> Wondering where in Dubai is best place to live that has kids out playing in the street with each other? I've yet to see this. Thanks


Hi,
We are lucky enough to live in a compound with 40 villas and a big central swimming pool and gym/clubhouse building.
Kids all play out in the street - which is a one-way road around the 4 sides of the compound.
Most people have young kids and so driving is kept real slow and we have speed bumps - kids can therefore play out safely.
I have seen reports from some of the other larger villa communities of mad driving and near misses - so not so safe for kids in the streets.
High rises with dodgy balconies really worry me in Dubai!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you Steve, do you mind to share the name of this compound ? I am also interested to find a children friendly areas. 



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> We are lucky enough to live in a compound with 40 villas and a big central swimming pool and gym/clubhouse building.
> Kids all play out in the street - which is a one-way road around the 4 sides of the compound.
> Most people have young kids and so driving is kept real slow and we have speed bumps - kids can therefore play out safely.
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vildadalen said:


> Thank you Steve, do you mind to share the name of this compound ? I am also interested to find a children friendly areas.


Hi,
It is not possible to rent villas in our compund - as they belong to the company that my wife works for - the villa is supplied with her job.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you Steve, do you know or heard of any other areas that are family/children friendly ?



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It is not possible to rent villas in our compund - as they belong to the company that my wife works for - the villa is supplied with her job.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds perfect like our old compound. Shame they're not up for rent!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

There are areas with loads of families all over Dubai.
Best advice is to find the school, before picking your house, if at all possible. 
You don't want a 1 hr each way school commute...!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Springs, Meadows, Lakes, Arabian Ranches are all established communities with play areas for children. 

Jumeirah Park, JVT, etc are fairly new with people only just moving in and work still going on in most public areas so it will be some time before you see kids running around in the streets.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the non-Truman Show lacations are also full of children....

There are compounds with pools as well as single villas in Jumeirah.
You don't have to go all suburbia to get children to play!

It is unlikely you will have seen many kids playing outside recently, though now the weather is cooling off, you'll see more and more.

Even in very quiet, gated compounds and communities, cars should still be treated as child-seeking missiles, though...!


----------



## salsadad (Oct 7, 2013)

I recently moved to Sheikh Zayed road with my 2 daughters and we love it here, there is a park just behind our house, and we are 5 min drive from Safa Park, behind our building there is a huge empty area where kids cycle. 

we lived in Greens before, it was great to live but felt it was at atleast 20-30 min drive from any nearest park.


----------



## LydiaAckerman (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi there, just wondered where you ended up living in Dubai, we are looking to move this summer because of my husbands work and would like some advice on where to live there with kids?
I posted a new thread today- Where to live with Kids? which has all our info on, would appreciate any information 
Thanks


----------

